# Beauxs Reef and Pond



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Im finaly starting to learn where to post stuff at, lol. The new mandarin is making himself at home finaly. He came out and displayed himself right up front just so i could get this pic!








Will post more of the tank and pond soon.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats an incredible looking fish!
do post more pics  take your time, snap a whole bunch and pick out the best ones


----------

